# Wurzelziehen



## pramic (26 Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Ich muß demnächst ein ein Projekt programmieren wofür ich aus einer ZAhl die 3. Wurzel ziehen muß! Ist das in Awl möglich! Die Funktion Wurzel kenn ich bereits jedoch für die 3. Wurzel habe ich keinen hinweis gefunden.

Ist die Funktion 3. Wurzel nur mit SCL möglich ? Gibt es irgendwo ein Beispiel?


Danke


----------



## Zottel (26 Juli 2005)

Auf welcher Hardware? Die S7 hat ja EXPonetialfunktion und LOGarithmus. Die dritte Wurzel von x ist: EXP(1/3*LOG(x)).

Ohne diese Funktionen geht es auch mit dem Newton-Raphson-Algorithmus:
Die dritte Wurzel  von a ist Lösung der Gleichung x^3=a oder x^3-a=0. Ist x0 eine Näherungslösung, so ist x1=x0 -(f(x0)/f´(x0) eine bessere Lösung. (Formel lieber nochmal nachschlagen!) Mit f(x)=x^3-a und f`(x)=3*x2 ergibt sich: x1=x0-1/3*(x0-a/x0^2). Diese Rechnung solange wiederholen, bis die gewünschte Genauigkeit erreicht ist.

Etwas haarig wird es auf einer SPS ohne Gleitkomma. Dort müßte man die Zahlen mit passenden Zweierpotenzen so erweitern, daß man die Wortlänge der Rechenregister optimal nutzt.


----------



## dalbi (26 Juli 2005)

Hallo,

das hatte ich schon einmal benötigt.
Habe es so gelöst. (AWL)

// y = exp (ln x/ b)

      L     #Zahl              // Zahl
      LN    
      L     3                     // 3. Wurzel
      /R    
      EXP   
      T     #Ergebnis        // Ergebnis

MfG
Daniel


----------



## pramic (27 Juli 2005)

Die HArdware wäre CPU 314 C 2DP und CPU 315 2PN

Danke


----------



## pramic (27 Juli 2005)

Danke ich werde es versuchen


----------



## volker (27 Juli 2005)

der code von D. Albinus funtzt einwandfrei.

man muss allerdings
L 3 durch L 3.0 ersetzen. (wegen realzahl)


----------



## dalbi (27 Juli 2005)

Oh entschuldigung hab ich auf die schnelle übersehen.
:shock::lol: 

MfG
Daniel


----------



## pramic (27 Juli 2005)

Danke das habe ich schon  bemerkt !


----------



## mordecai (20 Februar 2013)

kann man mit der sqrt-funktion nur die wurzel des ersten akkus ziehen ?


----------



## Aventinus (20 Februar 2013)

Ja.

Welche willst du denn sonst ziehen? Wenn du die Wurzel aus Akku2 ziehen willst, dann mach doch

```
TAK
SQRT
TAK
```


----------



## FlyingCruiser (18 September 2013)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Kleinsteureung, ähnlich wie Siemens Logo, die allerdings im arithmetischen Bereich besser ausgestattet ist. Wichtig wäre, dass das Wurzel ziehen funktioniert und mit Nachkommastellen gearbeitet werden kann.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus....


----------

